# Darko - John Thompson says you suck as a BB player



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes, that's right..that's basically what John Idiot Thompson said. No intelligent explanation on why, just that Darko can't play...

Darko, please make John Idiot Thompson eat his words. I can't stand him.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I am more excited for Orlando's game on Tuesday than I've been for any Pistons game the entire year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> I am more excited for Orlando's game on Tuesday than I've been for any Pistons game the entire year.


:laugh:

I agree ... 

Watch Darko play 3 mins at the end of a blowout win ... :laugh:


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

JNice said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I agree ...
> 
> Watch Darko play 3 mins at the end of a blowout win ... :laugh:


That would be terrible.

But seriously, when Darko started for us in our last game of our season last year and put up 17-5, our forum was crazy because we were all excited to see him do so well. So Pistons fans are all rooting for him, we'll follow more of Orlando as a team to see how Darko's doing.

Little disappointed you have no more games at Detroit this year though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

benfica said:


> Yes, that's right..that's basically what John Idiot Thompson said. No intelligent explanation on why, just that Darko can't play...
> 
> Darko, please make John Idiot Thompson eat his words. I can't stand him.


thompson has made that claim about darko before, i doubt he's ever seen him play outside of garbage time(join the dcrowd). thompson by the way was a backup to bill russell and his big thing at georgetown was selling his players that the white world was against his all black hoyas, someone inform me of any white players that ever played for him during his long career.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> "Make no mistake, we're going to look up and see some 18-point, 10-rebound, four-block nights from Darko at some point," Dumars told reporters in Detroit.





> "I saw Darko get better and make improvements the last couple of years, but just as he started getting better, he'd get frustrated and become disinterested because the opportunity to play wasn't there," Billups said. "Hopefully, that improvement will show now because you know he's going to play in Orlando."





> "I know Darko pretty well, and he really wants to go out there and prove himself to everybody," Ben Wallace said. "He's ready to show everybody that he can play in this league. And I think he'll do well in Orlando."





> "I know everybody thinks Darko is a big ol' bust and they make jokes about him, but the joke is going to be on them someday," Wallace said. "Trust me when I say this: 'Darko is going to be all right.' "


Pretty impressive comments post-trade ...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I can't wait. But again, I think there's going to be tremendous pressure on him. If he fails to reach double digit scoring, all the critics are going to have it out for him.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> I can't wait. But again, I think there's going to be tremendous pressure on him. If he fails to reach double digit scoring, all the critics are going to have it out for him.


I agree, he has a great deal of pressure to perform.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

ralaw said:


> I agree, he has a great deal of pressure to perform.


That usually comes with being the 2nd overall pick and being labeled a bust before the end of your rookie year.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

As a Piston fan Im sad to see him go cause I think with playing time he will be a good player, as a Darko fan I am happy to see him go to a team that will be able to get him some much needed playing time and allow him to work himself into a true player. He wont be a great player right away, god knows he has confidence issues, but as long as he isnt booed off the court in his first few appearances/ and isnt expected too much of? I think he'll be fine and Orlando will have gotten back at Detroit for the whole Hill/ Wallace trade.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> I can't wait. But again, I think there's going to be tremendous pressure on him. If he fails to reach double digit scoring, all the critics are going to have it out for him.



I don't think there is going to be that much pressure. Most media people have already written him off as a complete bust.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Copper said:


> I think he'll be fine and Orlando will have gotten back at Detroit for the whole Hill/ Wallace trade.


He'd have to turn into Duncan for that to happen.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

you can't take these career college coaches/analysts seriously when it comes to an inernational prospect. He's just like Vitale who would've taken traylor over nowitzki, jayWill over Yao,


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

knickstorm said:


> you can't take these career college coaches/analysts seriously when it comes to an inernational prospect. He's just like Vitale who would've taken traylor over nowitzki, jayWill over Yao,


...and Battier over everyone.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

speaking of battier.. i dont understand everyones facination with him. he's not that great and he got a big contract. and supposedly west says he's untouchable..why?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I would like to make some t-shirts and have about 100 Magic Fans wearing them..

Some ideas:

Darko can play but John Thompson can't announce.



any other ideas.


----------

